# Another Approach To Getting People Off Stinkies...



## Tom (2/5/14)

macabre:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## crack2483 (2/5/14)

Must be real awkward when laying down on the couch 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (2/5/14)

cool idea, that would seriously freak me out...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/5/14)

Wow - freaky indeed - but a real winner @Tom


----------



## Riaz (2/5/14)

this is the same pic they have in a smoking room here at one of the hotels in cape town

i cant get to the name now


----------



## johan (2/5/14)

That's surely very original!


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/5/14)

@Riaz and @Tom They have it in the Fire and Ice hotel here in Cape Town with a coffin as a bench. Oh and the cig vending machine is made to look like a tombstone. Its very freaky.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (2/5/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> @Riaz and @Tom They have it in the Fire and Ice hotel here in Cape Town with a coffin as a bench. Oh and the cig vending machine is made to look like a tombstone. Its very freaky.



yip thats the one


----------



## annemarievdh (2/5/14)

Hahaha oooo no, I'd rather go outside then


----------



## BhavZ (2/5/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> @Riaz and @Tom They have it in the Fire and Ice hotel here in Cape Town with a coffin as a bench. Oh and the cig vending machine is made to look like a tombstone. Its very freaky.


On the upside though, the milkshakes are divine

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 360twin (2/7/14)

I remember something similar at the annual Bloemfontein show back when I was doing my national service there; a display stand with huge pictures of dissected smoker's lungs had a large container standing in front of them containing discarded cigarettes from smokers who had realised the error of their ways after seeing this.

I helped myself to quite a few before moving on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

